# Lena von der Staatsmacht SchH 3 KKL 1 x V Eliot Prevent SchH 3 KKL 1



## Christine Johnson (Sep 5, 2008)

*Born in the USA..We are proud to announce Staatsmacht Litter born in the USA..*

www.lena-von-der-staatsmacht.com for more information on this litter and future litters from Lena.

Lena is the full sister to Leon von der Staatsmacht and Lary von der Staatsmacht videos below of her and her brother's.

Lary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzIjMhZQa3Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWj5hhnbpIg

Leon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ogykuYuvrM

Lena
http://www.youtube.com/user/staatsmacht15#p/u/15/4iaRpYzfpew


----------

